# Oats in shake



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I drink close to a 1000cals a day shake a day and find that the oats i put in, well lets just say cause bowel movements. Is there a reason for this anything i can combat it with as if its coming out i aint getting the full 1000cals am i.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

whats in your cals

what oats you using?

Have you experimented with/without oats and used different brand of oats?


----------



## Dbol_dan (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't get a problem when I do it. How are you with oats on their own? How about any intolerances?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

have you tried cooking or soaking them in water?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Well first i heard of this happening i do it all the time

Maby its something els in your diet or its just one of them days

Could be a number of things

U could be dieing


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Quaker oats, best I have had. I let me soften for 10 minutes before drinking, I usually have 100g of oats chucked in I blended them other day to see if it helped but about an 1 hour later I'm on the bog, weetabix used to do it to me aswell.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

For shakes it's usually.

BBW lean Mass

Oats

Evoo


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

i normally use instant oats from mp/bulkpowders to put in with my whey, normally have two of em throughout the day along with everything else and cant say iv had anything like this happen


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you add milk to your shake? Lactose intolerance maybe.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

had the same problem eating them raw i just stick them in the microwave with water but there not as nice imo


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

I used to use ground almonds in my shakes, if it's just the cals you're after rather than the carbs you could try that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I simply add half a cup of water to them and chew them due to the fact l cant stand to drink them.


----------

